# List of dwarfs



## Allyn Loring (Sep 30, 2008)

Compiling a list of the DWARF TINCS available to the hobby.............feel free to add.please.........!


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/54162-dwarf-tincs.html


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

Those are the only tincs I plan on owning. And from what I've gathered there are 3 maybe 4. French Guiana dwarf cobalts, Lorenzo, Oyapok, and some consider Bakhuis too.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

In my collection, the Bakhuis and FG Dwarf Cobalts are the smallest. Next larger are the Lorenzos and my Oyapocks are nearly the same size as my other tinctorius.

Richard.


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

Mine are smallest to largest: Lorenzo, Bakhuis, Oyapok. I am hoping for some dwarf Cobalts this spring.


----------



## Allyn Loring (Sep 30, 2008)

The list so far mentioned here on this thread as well as another previous thread is up to seven no claims in no particular order:
Lorenzo
Oyapock
French Guyana
Bakhuis
Tru Sips
Cobalts
Brazilian Yellow Heads................................


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

I only know of the four.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Alex,

"Dwarf" tinctorius morphs and standard morphs have very similar needs for successful rearing and I wouldn't count out the many other great morphs. I have rasied and bred most of the known morphs in 10 gallon set-ups with very good success, so there is no reason to limit yourself based on the idea of a dwarf tinctorius morph.

Take care, Richard.



alex111683 said:


> Those are the only tincs I plan on owning. And from what I've gathered there are 3 maybe 4. French Guiana dwarf cobalts, Lorenzo, Oyapok, and some consider Bakhuis too.


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

I think it would be great to have a small collection of dwarf Tincs only. Why not Richard, many people think we are off for keeping only Tincs


----------

